# Le Mans-Winning Audi R18 TDI Does Victory Lap in Ingolstadt



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

The Audi R18 TDI that won the Le Mans 24 Hours a week ago returned to its origins. On the premises of the plant in Ingolstadt the successful sport prototype presented itself to Audi’s employees on Tuesday morning. 


After Marcel Fässler, André Lotterer and Benoît Tréluyer have won the Le Mans 24 Hours Audi’s employees welcomed the "homecomers”. The victorious Audi R18 TDI drove around the premises of the main plant. All three drivers and Head of Audi Motorsport were on location and signed autographs.


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*.*

Pretty cool. :thumbup:


----------

